# FA Experience Stories part 1



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 10, 2009)

So I figure I'd share a little story about my experiences as an F.A. 


I guess I should start with when I really found out I like big women. I was in high school at the time and there was this chick named Lauren. She had blonde hair and beuatiful blue eyes.... haha. She was really curvy and I guess she had been putting on the pounds throughout the school year. She was a pear shaped girl you could say with a big bum and large thighs. I found myself thinking how great she looked with all that weight. Though she was year or two younger than me, we had homeroom right next to each other. Thats how i noticed her. She had a nice set of lips and really cute chubby cheeks. I actually gathered the courage to ask her to chat a bit and meet up with her during the spring. She gave me her aol email and name. I tried to chat with her after but she was never on and well she was usually busy after I had talked to her. ( cold shoulder...)

I think back on it now and I feel like that was my first outward go at being an fa and choosing a big girl. My parents and family know I like fat chicks because I show them my art and illustrations of bbws. I love fat women, what can I say? It's always been there for me. I remember back before I even knew what the differences of geneders were that I had a large lady as a babysitter. I think I was 2-3 at the time and I would enjoy napping or cuddling on her large thighs and belly. I would consistant poke at her boobs and belly and giggle a lot. I remember how soft and good it felt. Now I'm 24 and I know exactly what I want. I want a woman whos just like that, so when we cuddle and do other things I can enjoy that feeling again. 


Anyone else have stories or experiences?


----------



## Observer (Apr 11, 2009)

I've shared this before, but why not do it again?

It was 1956 and I was an inexperienced kid in Junior High School. I'd never dated or played with girls except the tom boys in our neighborhood. A fad developed of guys giving their jackets to girls and claiming them as their own - even though few of us had any money, no one had wheels, and all these "couples" did was chat at lunch.

There was a stocky girl in my class whose name was Connie. She was friendly and nice, so I asked her to wear my jacket. I'd even then developed my appreciation of bigger girls and no one had ever told me that it was anything unusual. She apparently didn't have any reservations either. She happily accepted, wore it the rest of the day and took it home, which turned out to be a big mistake. Her parents made her give it back and told her not to have anything to do with me. 

I was hurt and angry at her parents. I think she may have been too. It was over a year before I asked any girl to do anything - and all through high school I kept my distance from risking commitment. But I never hid my willingness to be friends with the larger girls, and was friends with a number of them. 

I do not recall ever being hassled by anyone for my preferences; the people I knew had their own interests. But then my circle of friends tended to be the serious students who were planning on college and were deeply involved in student clubs. It doesn't pay to tease a person who you're counting on for favors and cooperation. 

I don't know what happened to Connie. I think her family was military and they got transferred about a year after the incident above. I can only hope that when she was older and her parents more willing that she found another guy willing to treat her as nicely as I wanted to.


----------

